# [solved] Unsupported driver 'rtl819xSE'

## guije

Hallo,

ich habs jetzt geschaft den Treiber für die WLAN Karte einzubinden:

```
lspci -k

03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8181

        Kernel driver in use: rtl819xSE

        Kernel modules: r8192se_pci

```

Trotzdem schaffe ich es nicht das der Treiber seine Arbeit tut.

```
guije ingo # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Unsupported driver 'rtl819xSE'.                                                                                         [ !! ]
```

```
guije ingo # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     802.11bgn  Nickname:"rtl8191SEVA2"

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Bit Rate:130 Mb/s   

          Retry:on   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=10/100  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=-100 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## firefly

wie schaut deine /etc/conf.d/net aus?

----------

## guije

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#wpa_suplicant

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Drtl819xse"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=15

```

----------

## firefly

 *guije wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> ...

 

versuchs mal mit wext als parameter für -D.

Und ich vermute der Treiber ist im kernel enthalten. Und so müsste dieser durch den wext "treiber" von wpa_supplicant angesprochen werden können.

Der wext "Treiber" ist ein generischer Treiber, welcher über das wireless extension interface mit jedem wlan hardware treiber kommunizieren kann, welcher das wext interface implementiert.

Und mittlerweile sollten eigentlich alle wlan-treiber im kernel dieses interface implementiert haben.

----------

## guije

Jiipp, DANKE.

läuft.

```
guije ingo # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0 ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

Was hat das für eine Bedeutung?

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted                                                                               [ ok ]
```

Muß ich jetzt bei jedem Start die PSK eingeben?

```
  GNU nano 2.2.4                   File: /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf                                              

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="Netz2"

        psk="XXXXXXXXXXXXXX"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

        auth_alg=OPEN

}

```

Jetzt muß ich noch zusehen das die WLAN Sache beim booten starten und eth0 wieder aus dem boot rauskommt.

Wie mache ich das ?

----------

## Max Steel

net.wlan0 ins runlevel nehmen und ifplugd installieren. (sicherstellen das modules_eth0 != !plug ist.)

----------

## guije

Kann ich nicht auch nur den link den von net.eth0 auf net.lo entfernen?

----------

## Max Steel

Würde ich nicht empfehlen..., denn dann fehlt dir die Möglichkeit doch mal das eth0 zu starten. Solltest du es doch mal brauchen.

Was du allerdings machen kannst wäre unter /etc/rc.conf  "rc_depend_strict" auf "no" zu setzen, und wenn man schon dabei ist, evtl noch "rc_parallel" auf "yes".

und den Timeout für das dhcp auf 5 Sekunden zu stellen.

ifplugd (funktioniert ohne gesonderte Konfiguration, eben voraussgesetzt man hat den Dienst nicht per modules_eth0 deaktiviert) startet und stoppt die Netzwerkinterfaces eben je nachdem ob ein Netzwerk-Kabel angeschlossen ist, oder nicht. (also drahtgebunde Netzwerkkarten).

----------

## guije

 *Quote:*   

> Was du allerdings machen kannst wäre unter /etc/rc.conf "rc_depend_strict" auf "no" zu setzen, und wenn man schon dabei ist, evtl noch "rc_parallel" auf "yes".
> 
> und den Timeout für das dhcp auf 5 Sekunden zu stellen. 

 

Erklärst Du mir genau wie ich das mache ??

----------

## Max Steel

öööhm mit einem Editor deiner Wahl (nano in diesem Beispiel), öffnest du auf der Text-Zeile die Datei /etc/rc.conf (wenn baselayout auf Version größer 2 ist).

und änderst die Configuration für rc_depend_strict und rc_parallel jeweils auf "yes"

Sieht am Ende so aus:

```
rc_parallel="YES"

rc_depend_strict="YES"
```

Und in der Datei /etc/conf.d/net trägst du folgendes ein:

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"
```

Unter /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example gibt es noch viele Einstellungen die manche kaum brauchen werden zum Rumspielen. Was vll noch ganz Sinvoll sein könnte! wäre ein fallback (falls DHCP fehlschlägt nutze etwas vorgegebenes).

Aber um nochmal einen Vorteil von ifplugd gegenüber dieser Variante darzustellen: Falls du dich mit einem Netzwerk verbunden hast und dann an ein anderes drahtgebundenes Netzwerk verbinden möchtest must du dich nicht um das neustarten (=Verbinden mit einem anderen DHCP-Server) des Interfaces kümmern.

Für WLan kann das wpa_supplicant (denk ich mal..., wenn nicht dann eben networkmanager)

----------

## guije

Ok, der ifplugd Weg ist auf jeden Fall super, danke.

----------

